# Puppies going outside after vaccinations



## daniz39

hope I can get some help from you guys. My 9 week old westie just had her first injections and the vet told us she can't go outside, even in our enclosed garden, for the next 4 weeks. He said there is a possibility rats or foxes could have been in our garden (as we live near fields). But prior to the injections she'd been in the garden and her breeder says she always lets puppies go in the garden and has never had a problem. Is our vet just being over cautious? thanks


----------



## Guest

I think your vet is being over cautious

Yes there is a teensy risk in your own backgarden and i wouldnt reccomend it if you knew you had a fox population travelling through or shared the garden with other people (like in flats).

However You are perfectly fine to let your dog out into your garden, how else would you accomplish housetraining?

You shouldnt let them down anywhere else outside, but your pup can accompany you - you just need to carry her. I took billy out socialising alot before he was allowed on walks, its a really good way to get them socialised during this vital period.

sal x


----------



## daniz39

Thanks for that quick response. It is all very confusing isn't it. What do others think?

Also, when she is outside, she keeps eating mud. I try to keep picking her up and putting her back on the grass, but she goes straight for the flowers again. Why does she do that?


----------



## Ladywiccana

*It does sound to me as though your vet is being over cautious.

Awwwwww i love westies and am thinking of getting one myself hehe.

Also you may do better posting in the dog section huni, as this health section is for humans lmao hmy: :smilewinkgrin:*


----------



## CheekoAndCo

I've got a 9 week old poodle and he's been out in the garden loads and I've been taking him out with me if the place allows dogs. Been carrying him everywhere but he's begining to get heavy  We done the same with Cheeko aswell and never had a problem.


----------



## stellab

I think she is being over cautious.

I have let stella out into the back garden before her 1st injection and there was no problem.

I also do not have a very nice looking garden anymore due to her pulling up flowers shrubs etc


----------



## ad_1980

hi hon

The pup should be allowed outside in your back garden after having his/her first jab. Its only after their second jab that they can't go out in public places etc. Unless of course you carry them.

Your pup should be able to go for walkies and that a week after their 2nd jab. So yeah your garden should be ok.


----------



## ad_1980

QUOTE=ladywiccana;898453]*It does sound to me as though your vet is being over cautious.

Awwwwww i love westies and am thinking of getting one myself hehe.

Also you may do better posting in the dog section huni, as this health section is for humans lmao hmy: :smilewinkgrin:*[/QUOTE]

I've already asked a mod to move it to the dog forum


----------



## ju_and_jack

After my puppy had his first vaccination at 8 weeks, he told me I could even take him out for walks now, as long as I kept him away from 'usual' dog weeing spots, such as lamposts! I'm no expert, and this is my first puppy.. but, I decided to change vets!


----------



## kerrybramble

do many of you carry your puppies many places, i have carried my baby to pet shop and back because the owner has one of his brothers and i do get some funny looks when people ask me how old he is (8 weeks)


----------



## daniz39

Thanks so much for all your responses. I've been asking around about this with other dog owners in the area and only one other has said he kept his dog inside for the full 12 weeks, on the recommendation of the vet. It just seems a bit cruel as she's clearly desperate to go outside. I guess it is a risk, but hopefully a really small risk.


----------



## PoisonGirl

8-12 weeks is the time your puppy learns the most, so yes let him in your garden, and carry him on the bus, in town, in some shops, meeting people until about a week after the 2nd jag 

x


----------



## Blitz

I would change vets. There is a slight risk of infection wherever you take the puppy and every time it goes out even after being vaccinated it could catch something from another dog but your garden is a safe place. How on earth do you keep a puppy inside for several weeks, that is downright cruel and doing the pup no favours at all in the long run. Change to a vet that understands dog behaviour and doesnt just read it out of a book.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

my little 8 week old puppy had her first vaccination yeturday, and I carry her into pet shop, and to town and in my car in a pet carry, and she is fine. It is when you let them down on public pavements etc where the problems are. Carrying them around do not do any harm at all, and it helps with socialising as well. xxxxx


----------



## Nicky09

Take him out into the garden makes house training so much easier and helps with stopping them being so scared of new situations. We also took the puppies everywhere with us in backpacks before they got their shots most of the shop owners didn't mind as long as they weren't on the floor.


----------



## Debbiebutterfly

I'd rather be over cautious and wait over a month, than letting my puppy out into the garden to get parvo. Has anyone ever seen a puppy with Parvo?


----------



## Siskin

Why? Is there proven cases of Parvo in your back garden?


----------



## Debbiebutterfly

No I am not sure, so I best not risk her going out. Even though I would like her to.


----------



## MontyMaude

Debbiebutterfly said:


> I'd rather be over cautious and wait over a month, than letting my puppy out into the garden to get parvo. Has anyone ever seen a puppy with Parvo?


Tis a very very old thread so I'm guessing the OP's dog is well past puppyhood by now.


----------



## Siskin

I would be more concerned about the lack of socialisation. The socialisation window (the period in which puppies easily absorb and accept new sounds and new sights), closes between 14-16 weeks. The more a puppy experiences up to that time, the more it is able to deal with in later life. A puppy kept indoors totally for those vital few weeks is could develop a lot of fear related issues. Many breeders take puppies outside to play when the weather is good, so there is a fairly good chance your puppy has been outside already.
I assume you are going into your garden or away from the home? You are just as likely to carry a disease back on your clothing or shoes. Do you have a shower and change and wash your clothes and shoes everytime you come back in?


----------



## Debbiebutterfly

Siskin said:


> I would be more concerned about the lack of socialisation. The socialisation window (the period in which puppies easily absorb and accept new sounds and new sights), closes between 14-16 weeks. The more a puppy experiences up to that time, the more it is able to deal with in later life. A puppy kept indoors totally for those vital few weeks is could develop a lot of fear related issues. Many breeders take puppies outside to play when the weather is good, so there is a fairly good chance your puppy has been outside already.
> I assume you are going into your garden or away from the home? You are just as likely to carry a disease back on your clothing or shoes. Do you have a shower and change and wash your clothes and shoes everytime you come back in?


----------



## Debbiebutterfly

I was advised by my vet to keep her in until a week after her 2nd jabs.


----------



## Siskin

Debbiebutterfly said:


> I was advised by my vet to keep her in until a week after her 2nd jabs.


Did the vet say that this included the garden or was this out and about? Unusual advice.


----------



## JoanneF

@Debbiebutterfly , perhaps just double check what your vet meant. A puppy can normally get out in a carrier to start absorbing her surroundings and can socialise with dogs that have had all their inoculation. It will make her much more confident and sociable. Also in the garden you can begin her training - toileting, coming to you etc.


----------



## Burrowzig

Debbiebutterfly said:


> I'd rather be over cautious and wait over a month, than letting my puppy out into the garden to get parvo. Has anyone ever seen a puppy with Parvo?


As the original question is from 2009, the 'pup' should be OK to go out now!


----------



## JoanneF

You're right, the OP is old but @Debbiebutterfly posted recently.


----------

